# Dend. kingianum seed pods anyone? Free to good home...



## Heather (Apr 27, 2015)

So, my kingianum seems hell bent on reproducing this year and has a ton of seed pods on it. Just thought I'd make sure no one around here was interested in them. 

If someone were interested, you'd probably have to help me figure out when they were ready to send to you. It's just one of the run of the mill purple varieties, so nothing terribly special.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm interested. I would just sow the seeds on some moss.


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2015)

Well, they're just pods now. Can I just mail the pods? I'm not even sure they are ready. I'll take a photo... this is the biggest one. There's about 7 total.


----------

